# Should I cover battery box if under truck bed?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I am in the process of building my battery box that is in the trunk of my Civic. I am insulating the batteries, but I am leaving air gaps in the bottom and putting a fan on top to vent it. I am insulating it really for winter weather since the trunk actually has good airflow, but not completely air tight.

In your case I would cover up as much of the batteries as possible to keep road debris and weather away from them. And put a couple of small holes in the bottom and top for any air flow or accidental water collection. 

As for the terminals facing each other: Don't do it. Yes, wood can be used, but if it gets wet it conducts quite nicely, and can catch fire too. I know the LiFePO4 batteries claim they can oriented any way, you should still keep the terminals facing upwards because they are new technology and who knows what's going on inside them at funny orientations.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

You'll always get some water and road grit hitting the bottom of the bed and falling down. I made fairly tight fitting louan (plywood) covers with 1" foam insulation to cover mine and I still get junk on the batteries. Some use loose fitting rubber sheet on top of the whole box. I ended up drilling 1/4" holes in the corners of my boxes as there was a bit of water getting in there....


----------

